# Where To Buy 14 G Curved Crop Needles ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sooo frustrated .. can't find a place to buy a 14 G curved crop needle .. anybody know a place?

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm sooo frustrated .. can't find a place to buy a 14 G curved crop needle .. anybody know a place?
> 
> Terry


I'll check thru work, if I can get them I can send them to you.?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some, would have to order it though. the company is in CT.

http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/product/577/stainless-steel-feeding-needles.htm


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you can't find there locally, please let me know, there are two companies who stock them here in SA I can send you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The feeding needles I found thru work from MWI veterinary supply were rather pricy. Jorgenson (mnf) were 14gX4" curved - $27.00
14gX3" - $41.43
Ejay (mnf) 14gX3" - $16.00
I did find this website but its in Australia 
http://www.kimani.com.au/contact.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry,

I've bookmarked so many links over the years that you've posted for curved
feeding syringes, yet most don't appear when 'called upon'....lol.

Here's a compilation that I put together recently, Kimani being a link that I originally bookmarked from you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=413102&postcount=14

The Cagenbird link is from Rocky17.

Here is a link from a place in San Bernardino, CA:

http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all .. I've seen most of those links .. I need a place post haste to get a crop needle for La Habra Mike. I want a 14 G curved. I'll check all the links you all have posted again, but I think I can't get what I want ..

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Terry here is one in CA, scroll down to crop feeders and they have a 14 g curved with ball. http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> Terry here is one in CA, scroll down to crop feeders and they have a 14 g curved with ball. http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html


That's the same link that I posted for Terry that is located in San Bernadino...

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the help everyone! I got one ordered! Mike is getting more involved in caring for the sick and injured birds he finds, and he is struggling with feeding and meds using regular syringes and tubes. I think the crop needle will work very well for him.

Terry


----------



## gavageneedle (May 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

This is a old thread but you can purchase both reusable and disposable crop needles at www.gavageneedle.com Here is the link for reuasable option. We have videos as well to show you what they look like. 

https://gavageneedle.com/products/reusable-oral-gavage-needle

And Disposable ones can be found here

https://gavageneedle.com/products/disposable-oral-gavage-needle


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Feeding needles*

I don't know how much they cost on the linked site, but I searched the net at one point trying to find some, and the best price I could find where you could order one or two needles was on Chip's Squirrels. The site name appears to have changed to Squirrels and More now. Here is the link.

https://www.squirrelsandmore.com/collections/nursing-hand-feeding-supplies/products/12-gauge-straight-4-stainless-steel-feeding-needle?variant=18851348295


----------



## gavageneedle (May 18, 2016)

*on gavageneedle.com 14G straight /curved $13.99*

Hi Everyone,

Gavageneedle's 14G curved and straight options are only $13.99 each which includes free first class shipping with the US. Checkout the reviews from some other bird feeders. under review section.

Website also has videos where you can see what they look like. Here is a link to the website. www.gavageneedle.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I buy them at Chris's Squirrels also. That is the best price I've seen, and they are nice to work with.


----------

